# CD/DVD burner can't burn

## sirion2

hello, i have a problem with my CD/DVD burner, i can't use it.

My CD/DVD burner:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nicolas@GD-105 ~ $ dmesg | grep hdd   
> 
>     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA
> ...

 

The /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nicolas@GD-105 ~ $ cat /proc/sys/dev/cdrom/info 
> 
> CD-ROM information, Id: cdrom.c 3.20 2003/12/17
> ...

 

And the error when i want to burn an iso on the DVD:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> nicolas@GD-105 ~ $ growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hdd=gnomebaker.iso 
> 
> WARNING: /dev/hdd already carries isofs!
> ...

 

i have the same error when i use a GUI.

i can't use it for anything, (audio CD, data CD, data DVD ....)

Does someone have idea ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sirion2,

```
WARNING: /dev/hdd already carries isofs! 
```

means that your media is not blank.

Are you sure the drive is /dev/hdd and not /dev/hdc ?

----------

## sirion2

i'm sure that the media is blank, and the drive is hdd.

An other example with audio CD:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cdrecord: No write mode specified.
> 
> cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sirion2,

Stick to one thing at a time - audio CDs are not like data CDs, there is no file system on an audio CD.

Use a new piece of media, so you know its blank, failed write attempts often write something that caises further write attempts to fail. 

Post the command you gave and the response you get using a known new piece of media. 

cdrecord has an option to turn the laser off, you may want to use it to save media, or use RW media until you get this solved.

----------

## sirion2

This means that it can't burn any kind of media. In the previous post, it's what gnomebaker said when I tried to burn an audio CD.

----------

## piewie

 *Quote:*   

> cdrecord: Operation not permitted. Cannot send SCSI cmd via ioctl 

 

cdrecord needs root privilegs.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

piewie,

cdrecord should not need root, the user needs raw access to the CDROM drive, which requires membership of the cdrom group.

----------

## piewie

k3b:  *Quote:*   

> It is highly recommended to configure cdrecord to run with root privileges. Only then cdrecord runs with high priority which increases the overall stability of the burning process. Apart from that it allows changing the size of the used burning buffer. A lot of user problems could be solved this way.

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

piewie,

I think we will agree to disagree on this one.

----------

## sirion2

burn continue when he have root privillege, but the burn fail  :Sad: 

----------

## piewie

we need the error message.

----------

## piewie

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> cdrecord should not need root, the user needs raw access to the CDROM drive, which requires membership of the cdrom group.

 

This is from cdwrite@other.debian.org mailing list:

Jörg Schilling: *Quote:*   

> I did see enough logs from cdrecord that verify the fact that Linux does not allow cdrecord to
> 
> work correctly under all conditions. This is because Linux does not allow all  
> 
> the SCSI commands cdrecord needs for it's work unless cdrecord runs with root 
> ...

 

I am waiting for a more precise answer from Jörg.

----------

## piewie

Jörg:

 *Quote:*   

> All vendor unique commands, such as for Yamaha/Plextor specific functions.
> 
> All commands for old (pre-MMC) writers.
> 
> Some MMC commands needed for DVD writing,

 

Also QPxTool needs the s-bit, because of missing allowing user commands in the kernel. The scsi-people are afraid, because of the firmware happening a few years ago with mandrake and LiteOn drives. But nobody has been redesigning the interface for a few years now.

----------

## sirion2

then, i know more about this problem, you can see the same problem here (with the same DVD burner):

https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-devel-list/2006-April/msg00493.html

and another here:

https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3010

I test with CD, i can burn, but i would like to resolve this.

----------

## piewie

This is only redhat / fedora related and the repository versions are a little bit old. Think this is the current status of cdrtools hacked by redhat: "CDRTools RSH Environment Variable Privilege Escalation Vulnerability" unfixed. Every distribution is making it their own way now - this is not a clever strategy.

In my opinion the problems are a structurally inadequate level of rights management for cd/dvd burning in the kernel (also missing user privileges for q-checks and further vendor specific commands) and this crazy ide interface. Most devices are controlled by scsi commands (sata, usb, scsi and old kernel burning ide). But some people forced a non scsi-command-way for ide burning and that whas the beginning of the troubles.

----------

